# good deer/hog handgun



## guntrader33 (Dec 27, 2011)

do yall think that a 357 mag with a 6 inch barrel is enough gun to hunt deer/hogs with just let me know im new to this thanks guys


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 27, 2011)

yes


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 27, 2011)

The real question is are you good enough to hunt with that 357 Mag W/ 6in barrel? Not being mean, just wanting to emphasize practicing with it. Shooting a handgun well is a perishable skill.


----------



## pacecars (Dec 28, 2011)

yep. I would suggest using hard cast flat nosed bullets


----------



## WELLS8230 (Dec 28, 2011)

Gun control is being able to hit your target,357 is plenty!


----------



## guntrader33 (Dec 28, 2011)

yes i shoot all of my hunting weapons all the time i spend alot of time at the range i like to shoot more than hunt but thabks guys do any of yall hunt with a 357 mag


----------



## pacecars (Dec 29, 2011)

I have used handguns in .357, .41 Mag, .45 Colt, 10mm, .30-30 Winchester, 7mm-08 Rem, .260 Rem, .223 Rem and .243 Win for deer and they all work withing their limits.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 3, 2012)

killed severak with the 357 mag.  Best bullet is a hard cast bullet to insure penetration.  I use the RCBS 180 gr SILH bullet in mine


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep!!!  Up to you to put the shot on target though.  Good luck with it and post some pics.

John I.


----------



## abrannon (Jan 13, 2012)

The .357 is plenty of gun for Deer and Hogs.  My budget was real tight when I wanted to branch out and use a revolver so I bought a Rossi .357 with 6" barrel a few years ago.  This has been a very decent gun especially considering the $265 I paid for it.  It does not get as much use as as some of my others do but it gets the job done.



Here is a good round also.

http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_27&products_id=336


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

my buddy tracked a wounded deer he made a bad shot on and took only a 357. come up on the deer and shot it in the shoulder with 357. he turned and ran. not too fast. buddy ran and shot him again. long story short it took 5 shots to finish him off.  not good for deer size game. not enough fp energy


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

Roflol!


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 21, 2012)

sheriffandy said:


> my buddy tracked a wounded deer he made a bad shot on and took only a 357. come up on the deer and shot it in the shoulder with 357. he turned and ran. not too fast. buddy ran and shot him again. long story short it took 5 shots to finish him off.  not good for deer size game. not enough fp energy



Wrong bullet or your buddy shouldn't be shooting anything but paper.  There is plenty of energy for those little deer.

John I.


----------



## bgpepsiman (Jan 22, 2012)

i have a ruger super redhawk 44 mag 7 inch barrell and baush and lomb scope.good gun to hunt just about anything.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 22, 2012)

this is a topic that comes up about twice ayear 357 is a good gun 44 is good and 45lc. but none of them are any better than the other if the trigger puller cant put the lead on target 
you can kill a deer or a hog with a 38 if you can make the shot and have the right ammo
but i use a 357 ruger with my hard cast flat nose and their loaded HOT and they do the job   IF i had the money just laying around i would invest in a 44 with a good scope just to have the extra power
but thats me     it's all in ammo and shot placement


----------



## Black Horse (Jan 24, 2012)

I have taken several hogs and three doe(two large) w .357, 6"bbl Dan Wesson 15-2.  I hunt with Buffalo Bore or CorBon ammo. BB info: 19A/20-180gr. Hard Cast =1656 fps w about 1097 @ 100 yds. Shots weren't near that distance, but the power was excellent. 
Practice, practice and then practice some more.  Shoot .38 spcl for my mechanics and breathing. Great round.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome to hear someone is using the extra BB round I intend to try. Others have suggested a Double Tap load.


----------



## 1eyehunting (Feb 18, 2012)

the real question to ask is 'do you want to hunt with a pistol more than you want to kill hogs and deer?'if you haven't killed a bunch already, you'll be handicapping yourself with a pistol. i've seen several newbe club members fade from hunting because they couldnt find success. none of them were very experienced hunters. i almost made the same mistake, but after my first pistol kill i re-started with a BAR. that gave me plenty of experience AND lit my fire. since then, i've taken 23 whitetails with bow,and probably just as many with handguns (to many to count with a rifle). either way good luck w your endeavors, and remember;i have to carry something to harvest with. will that package be weak or strong?


----------



## billyrb (Mar 4, 2012)

I could see it being fun to try after you've been experienced with a rifle, but I would think it would be very difficult for most to hit the target accurately from a distance with a handgun


----------

